# possible green terror / pearl eartheater / or something dif



## leepalmer (Sep 27, 2010)

hey can you try and help me work out what this is i have two of them that i were told were pearl earth eaters ? there doesnt seem to be much about them on the net and the have the same pictures as a green terror when googled . confusing or what !

any way any help would be brilliant 

sorry i cant work out how to upload pictures but there are 4 if you follow the link 

http://fishyfantasy.blogspot.com/2010/0 ... eauty.html

Thanks Lee


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Look a little closer at the green terror pics. They casually look like the brasiliensis photos, but once you look past the blue dots, they don't.


----------



## leepalmer (Sep 27, 2010)

*Mcdaphnia*
thanks but do you have any idea what mine could be based on the pictures (follow the link )


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a beaten up Green Terror to me.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like a beaten up Green Terror to me.


+1


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

leepalmer said:


> *Mcdaphnia*
> thanks but do you have any idea what mine could be based on the pictures (follow the link )


It looks like a Goldsaum that has been on the wrong side of lip locking, and has a ***** out of the tail fin.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=502

If yours is 5" or bigger, I'd say it's female. If it's smaller than that, I'd say reserve that opinion until something changes it.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

It belongs to the 'blue acara' complex= Andinocara pulcher, latifrons, coeruleopunctatus, etc.
They can be difficult to differentiate (if they are indeed seperate species) but I would lean toward coeruleopunctatus as an ID..


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

oldwheat said:


> It belongs to the 'blue acara' complex= Andinocara pulcher, latifrons, coeruleopunctatus, etc.


I agree 100%.

The lack of a tail fin trim is a dead give away that this fish ain't no green terror.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Agreed. I'm not sure if it's just the pictures, but the shape of the face seems a bit off too.


----------



## leepalmer (Sep 27, 2010)

bernie comeau said:


> oldwheat said:
> 
> 
> > It belongs to the 'blue acara' complex= Andinocara pulcher, latifrons, coeruleopunctatus, etc.
> ...


Wow so many diofferent people saying different thing... so what do you think it is, i have two of these fish one has a rounded anal fin and one has a long pointed flowing anal fin. both look the same other than that .

do you think this coul dbe male and female ?

the fat lip in the picture is because the two had been lip locking allot earlier that day (first and only time i have seen them do it )

thanks lee


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

leepalmer said:


> do you think this coul dbe male and female ?


Could very well be. IMO, the head shape of the pictured individual is likely an indication that it is a mature male.

By the way, irridiophores (the blue dots) on and around the mid-body blotch would be a VERY unusual characteristic for a Green terror, but is a rather common characteristic for a blue acara- type fish. I have no doubt that your fish is a blue acara --- from my perspective, instantly obvious from the first picture i looked at. It has the markings, coloration, and haed and body shape of a blue acara -type fish.


----------



## leepalmer (Sep 27, 2010)

bernie comeau said:


> leepalmer said:
> 
> 
> > do you think this coul dbe male and female ?
> ...


thanks mate  real help i will try to get a picture of the other and upload it see if you think it is female


----------

